

Spire.io is out of beta - plunchete
http://www.spire.io/posts/version-1-dot-0.html

======
graphnical
Haha... yea... so I looked at the API for like 2 mins then the code
examples... and was trying to find the justification for the 'We provide you
with hosted, secure, reliable, and scalable APIs' part... all I saw was a
msging api... so I started thinking all deep like... is there some other part
that generically talks to any api... and this is some architecture that
organizes the other apis... like 'channels' & 'messages'... hahaha... then I
was like... the hell... and RTFCs.

XD

Perhaps, if you plan on other APIs that's cool but give indication that this
is just one... give it an icon or something... and then a 'coming soon'
icon... group 'em up in a section called APIs.

GL!

~~~
spladow
Thanks. This is good advice.

May I ask what you thought of the messaging service or what APIs you'd like to
see next?

~~~
graphnical
I guess the idea is that these are utilities right?

You have msging and mention identity, assets storage...

So really this seems like it is heading toward the basic functionality of a
CMS...

So... you might end up building some cloud-backed framework to demonstrate the
bundle of APIs... that might not be your focus but people could build upon
it...

Which is fine if that is what you want to do... another possibility is to
branch into APIs covering novel functions.

Given your pricing model, seems you are going for widespread use that leans
toward the more generic APIs...

I guess the question is... what do you want spire.io to be in the near future?
That would dictate which APIs come next.

Have fun with that ;)

------
Hominem
Is this satire? I'm a legitimately confused here. The getting started was
about hypermedia and API discovery schemes but didn't say what I could even
use the API for.

------
oblasco
For all the worries above, check <http://protoapi.com> instead :)

------
mthreat
Hopefully constructive criticism here:

I've looked around your site, and I'm still not sure what you offer. I've
figured out that you offer APIs, but APIs that do what? Push messages (urban
airship)? Search (indextank, searchify)? Geostuff? Video encoding (zencoder)?

I could probably dig into the example libraries and figure it out, but if
people don't figure out what you offer pretty quick, many will bail.

~~~
aeontech
Same here, I spent 5 minutes reading 'Get Started', and still couldn't make
heads or tails of it, so went back to HN to see if the comments here make it
any clearer.

~~~
ecaroth
Ditto - this comment mirrored my thoughts/experience exactly

